# Final step issue at migrating to openrc! [SOLVED]

## CaptainBlood

I'm currently migrating my system to openrc.

I can't retrieve location of the description file for the modules kernel should load. *http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/openrc-migration.xml wrote:*   

> Normally, when you want certain kernel modules automatically loaded at boot, you place them into /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 along with any parameters you wanted to pass to them.

 But my system doesn't have such a directory.

I know that when I do make modules_install, two modules are configured. But I don't know here.

As far as I remember, I didn't do anything special to define such a location.

System has been build 2 months ago.  

Does anyone has an idea where to find this boot time modules description file so that I can migrate its content to /etc/conf.d/modules file.

I feel a bit stuck now, mainly because I did'nt make any backup before dispatch-conf   :Crying or Very sad:  (shame on me, I know), so I feel a little insecure about falling my system back to initial status  :Embarassed: .

Thanks for your attention.Last edited by CaptainBlood on Thu Apr 24, 2014 8:28 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

CaptainBlood

Its /etc/conf.d/modules in baselayout2.

Most things are loaded automatically now, so you may not need explicit load instructions in  /etc/conf.d/modules

----------

## CaptainBlood

Thanks for you reply.

ASAIU, the figure is "please migrate content of file A to file B".

What you're pointing at is file B, but I think my problem is that I can't find file A.

One thing is for sure, my kernel has been configured to minimize module calls as much as possible.

I know kernel only use 2 modules: one is SCSI, I can't remember the other one.

Whether this modules are loaded at boot time, I can't tell.

If they are not, I could be an explanation for the lack of directory /etc/modules.autoload.d/

Rebooting should not be too risky, though.

I'm just trying to do everything right at first shoot.

Thanks for your attention and interest.

----------

## CaptainBlood

I finally made it. It's working fine too.

The two concerned modules are:

```
make modules_install

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/scsi_wait_scan.ko

  INSTALL net/netfilter/xt_policy.ko

  DEPMOD  2.6.31-gentoo-r10
```

I just wonder how involved they are at boot time ?

Guess I have to practice a lot more before I can answer such a question.

Thanks for your attention, interest and support.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

CaptainBlood,

The scsi_wait_scan.ko kernel module allows SCSI drives to not spin up until the kernel scans their address on the bus, rather than powering up when you switch on. This is a good thing as it reduces the peak load on the +12v used to power the drive motors. If this feature can be used, the drive spin up peak is spread over a longer period.

As far as I know, its only useful with real SCSI drives. PATA drives certainly don't support this option. I'm not sure about SATA drives.

Its not so important as it once was as the moving mass in drives is much lower than in the 'good old days' and motors need less power anyway.

xt_policy.ko  is part of IPtables - your firewall so that needs to be in place before your internet connection goes live.

look in lsmod to see if these modules are loaded.

----------

## CaptainBlood

Actually I don't have any true SCSI device, but ASAIK it needs to be activated at some point in kernel for USB key drive to operate.

It's been a while now, but I think there no other option around I can remove without my test key to fail.

Although I already did a lot for a very lean kernel, I kept all firewall option activated because this system it aimed to be a firewall between internet and my home network,

I guess I have a lot to understand before it gets there.

By the way, this openrc brought my 586@450, PIO4 an asskicked boot time.

Thanks a lot for your attention, support and interest.

----------

